# Whole house surge Protection



## hcl1 (Apr 18, 2015)

So I Have been stalking this forum for a few years now and finally decided to ask your opinion on an issues that is showing up more in more in the Washington dc area. I keep seeing these companies chage customers $400-$500 each for a whole house surge protector install like this. Per the manufacture instruction it does show this as a proper installation method and I have been looking through the code to try to find something to show to this company that it shouldn't be done like this. See the attached picture!

Just seeing if you all have any ideas or am I just crazy and this is a legit way to install and SP

https://www.platt.com/CutSheets/Eaton/CHSP-InstallationManual.pdf


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm not seeing where that's an approved installation method?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

dont know if its in the book, but all the ones i have seen and done are on the outside of the box, probly the reason for the threaded neck there:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I see it all the time, seems like it's code compliant. Using the threaded nipple is only for outdoor installations.

What's the problem?


----------



## Selectric (Aug 18, 2009)

I just skimmed through those instructions and did NOT see where it shows that you can just throw it in the panel.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> I see it all the time, seems like it's code compliant. Using the threaded nipple is only for outdoor installations.
> 
> What's the problem?


:no: so would you just throw a doorbell transformer in there with it?
Threaded nipple and monitoring lights are there for a reason.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

4SQUARE said:


> :no: so would you just throw a doorbell transformer in there with it?
> Threaded nipple and monitoring lights are there for a reason.


I see guys throw these surge protectors inside panels all the time. I don't know if they get it inspected, but if the instructions that come with them say you can do it, then why not?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> I see guys throw these surge protectors inside panels all the time. I don't know if they get it inspected, but if the instructions that come with them say you can do it, then why not?



The instructions on this particular one does not list that as an installation option


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> The instructions on this particular one does not list that as an installation option
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I didn't read it.

But does it say you can't put it in the panel?


----------



## hcl1 (Apr 18, 2015)

I meant.in my open of the thread that it does not say you can do it that way. 

I also agree that this is wrong. Not too mention the whole point of the status lights is to let the consumer know it is operating correctly. 

The one argument I do have for it is that certain eaton ch panels have a special spot built in for these to be installed. But leaving it in the corner of a panel unsecured I think is wrong. Epically for the price these people are paying.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> I see guys throw these surge protectors inside panels all the time. I don't know if they get it inspected, but if the instructions that come with them say you can do it, then why not?


I see it done also. The instructions on this unit for all mounting options say to use 1/2" ko.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> I didn't read it.
> 
> 
> 
> But does it say you can't put it in the panel?



It shows you 2 different installation methods and that is not one of them. It doesn't say you can't but it's not a permissive text


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Is there anywhere in the code book or the manufacturers instructions that says you can't put it inside the panel?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> Is there anywhere in the code book or the manufacturers instructions that says you can't put it inside the panel?



110.3(b)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

hcl1 said:


> So I Have been stalking this forum for a few years now and finally decided to ask your opinion on an issues that is showing up more in more in the Washington dc area. I keep seeing these companies chage customers $400-$500 each for a whole house surge protector install like this. Per the manufacture instruction it does show this as a proper installation method and I have been looking through the code to try to find something to show to this company that it shouldn't be done like this. See the attached picture!
> 
> Just seeing if you all have any ideas or am I just crazy and this is a legit way to install and SP
> 
> https://www.platt.com/CutSheets/Eaton/CHSP-InstallationManual.pdf


I can buy them...but won't, for $118.00. If you think they will work $400 bucks doesn't seem to bad for a qualified electrician to open your panel to install.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> Is there anywhere in the code book or the manufacturers instructions that says you can't put it inside the panel?


285 defines type 1,2,3 , which leads to 110.3B

~CS~


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

4SQUARE said:


> :no: so would you just throw a doorbell transformer in there with it?
> Threaded nipple and monitoring lights are there for a reason.


The doorbell tranformer is prohibited by 725.136(A). Unless it is in the manufacturers docs, I know of nothing that prohibits this shoddy type of work except for neat and workmanlike manner.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

If it's a captive panel, why not>>>










~CS~


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

So are you mad you payed $400, and you think you could have done it yourself like the aisle engineer at homedepot said? Or are you mad your completion is "maximizing" profits? 😇


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

I'd say 110.3B says it all. The SPD should be used in accordance to its instructions. 



> Mounting
> The CHSPT2MICRO/CHSPT2MAX/CHSPT2ULTRA is designed
> to be connected to the top, bottom or sides of your electrical
> loadcenter, see Figure 1, or alternatively it can be surface
> mounted or flush mounted on the wall adjacent to the loadcenter.


For the other language readers on ET.



> Montaje
> El CHSPT2MICRO/CHSPT2MAX/CHSPT2ULTRA está diseñado para
> conectarse a la parte superior, inferior o lateral de su centro de carga
> eléctrica  (Consulte la Figura 1). Otra opción es empotrarlo o montarlo
> sobre la superficie de la pared adyacente al centro de carga.


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

Also the wires coming from the SPD should be twisted and binded to reduce impedance. One twist per inch.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

That is one hack install whether legal or not.


----------



## Jmiester (Apr 8, 2015)

chicken steve said:


> If it's a captive panel, why not>>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I use Chicken Steve. I use Siemens Brand for panel installs


----------



## hcl1 (Apr 18, 2015)

The only thing I'm mad at is the hack job that it is. I could care less what people charge as long as they would install it correctly. The big issues I see is why do they think that this is a correct installation method. I am seeing this way too often.


----------



## nola electrician (Mar 3, 2015)

Leviton makes one that looks similar to that one and has the threded nipple and all but it specifically calls for in the panel or outside the panel


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

what would be the point of the active lights if you cant see them?:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i think my mouse is messin with me tonight, it keeps doubling some things and makes me click twice for others


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

hcl1 said:


> So I Have been stalking this forum for a few years now and finally decided to ask your opinion on an issues that is showing up more in more in the Washington dc area. I keep seeing these companies chage customers $400-$500 each for a whole house surge protector install like this. Per the manufacture instruction it does show this as a proper installation method and I have been looking through the code to try to find something to show to this company that it shouldn't be done like this. See the attached picture!
> 
> Just seeing if you all have any ideas or am I just crazy and this is a legit way to install and SP
> 
> https://www.platt.com/CutSheets/Eaton/CHSP-InstallationManual.pdf


Does this one reset itself or just burn up?


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

II. Installation
285.11 Location. SPDs (surge arresters or TVSSs) shall be permitted to be located indoors or outdoors and shall be made inaccessible to unqualified persons, unless listed for installation in accessible locations.

Stumbled on this the other day reminded me of this thread. Guess they were just making it "inaccessible". :thumbsup:


----------



## bjjohns (Jun 10, 2015)

I agree with 110.3 (B), but also I think 300.11 (A) applies: Raceways, Cable Assemblies, Boxes, cabinets and fittings shall be securely fastened in place.

(Quoted from 2011, cause it's within arms reach)


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't the lights go red if they go bad? How does the HO know they've gone bad? That's why I don't like the installation inside the panel.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

BuzzKill said:


> Don't the lights go red if they go bad? How does the HO know they've gone bad? That's why I don't like the installation inside the panel.


Exactly.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> Does this one reset itself or just burn up?


Another reason not to install inside panel? it's a device and shouldn't be covered up/non accessible? anyways, if it went bad and was left alone for years, could it melt or whatever? It's lazy workwanship, unless the EC sells a yearly "check your TVSS" for a fee...what a racket.:laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

This one should mounted outside the panel for visibility. 

CH also offers built-in surge protection panels but the indictor lights are visible by opening the panel door. 

Always twist together your two supply conductors per manufacturer specs.


----------

